# UKC so Cal Jan 22-23



## Chavezpits (Aug 26, 2009)

Come on out for our 1st show as a new club!!!!

CALIFORNIA
SOUTH BAY DOG FANCIERS
SAN BERNARDINO (O) CONF JS
Jan 22; S1 Joyce Lea-Hanson JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Jan 22; S2 Lorraine Tayeb JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Jan 23; S1 Susan Nikkel JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Jan 23; S2 Lynn Martin JS GUARD SCENT SIGHT GUN NORTH HERD (except BSD) TERR COMP Entries 8-9 am Show 10:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS no charge; NLC: $5; PE $20 received by January 19, 2011
Glen Helen Regional Park 2555 Glen Helen Parkway (909) 887-7540; From 15 N/S exit Glen Helen Parkway, head south. Park fee $10 per car $1 per dog - (Pre-entries will get $10 off total entries / DOS will get $5 off total entries) Chavez Pits
Chairperson: Benny Chavez (951) 375-1232 [email protected]
Event Secretary: Michelle Blackowl-Chavez, 20839 Scott Rd, Suite D PO Box 211, Murietta CA 92563 [email protected]


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Hate to highjack threads...but damn it's good to see chavezpits here....
missed you michelle!!! check in more often!!!


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Gonna try to make this tomorrow...haven't got the dogs out in a while and looks like this will b a good show with good weather.


----------

